# airvent rings fitted vents



## the[Cyberman] (Dec 8, 2019)

Red rings fitted to airvents


----------



## the[Cyberman] (Dec 8, 2019)

the same as the RS style


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Just ordered myself a few sets of these, hopefully a little project for the weekend


----------



## the[Cyberman] (Dec 8, 2019)

it's easy to fix


----------



## the[Cyberman] (Dec 8, 2019)

from Ebay


----------



## the[Cyberman] (Dec 8, 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363069655915


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I've done the same, you must have been the Facebook post I got it from. It should compliment the red TTS start button I installed


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I'll be damned. They fit. Nice one


----------



## the[Cyberman] (Dec 8, 2019)

Macauley said:


> I've done the same, you must have been the Facebook post I got it from. It should compliment the red TTS start button I installed


yeah it's my post


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you think they might start peeling off when warm air comes out of the vents and softens the adhesive?


----------



## the[Cyberman] (Dec 8, 2019)

ZephyR2 said:


> Do you think they might start peeling off when warm air comes out of the vents and softens the adhesive?


they are designed for airvents ,if mine come loose I'll restick with some super glue


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I took mine apart and sprayed them last year, probably cheaper and quite easy to do, no sign of peeling 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1835649&p=8997653&hilit=vents#p8997653


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I like them but are they easy to remove if land up not liking them?

What else is the red colour in the RS interior?


----------



## the[Cyberman] (Dec 8, 2019)

wlondoner said:


> I like them but are they easy to remove if land up not liking them?
> 
> What else is the red colour in the RS interior?


You could try a dry fit first see how they look ,even if you use the supplied adhesive tape should be able to remove easy enough,but if you use a stonger tape or some glue then obviously it may be more difficult


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

wlondoner said:


> What else is the red colour in the RS interior?


Seats or seat stitching?


----------

